# GIVEAWAY! Comment to win the OSMALL By Vaporesso



## Vaporesso (2/4/20)

Hi SA fans,

How are you doing? Hope all of you and your family are doing well now. In this special time, Vaporesso has been sticking with all the vapers all the time
Guess all of you already knew about the *OSMALL kit* here, we are going to find some testers of the small OSMALL kit
And we will include a pack of face mask with the OSMALL kit.




*GIVEAWAY*
3 lucky winners will win the latest OSMALL kit and a pack of masks, winners announced on Apr 10th

*How to enter*
1. Enter the thread for more product details
2. Comment below a simple word to describe this simple device
3. Invite someone to join the giveaway

You must be 18+ years old to enter
Following us on Instagram and like on Facebook would be much appreciated, but it's not necessary to enter.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ShamZ (2/4/20)

1.
Done

2.
Oh sO SMALL. Sleek, portable and beautiful.

3.
@Jengz @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh (2/4/20)

1.Done

2.Affordable

3.@MrDeedz @Stranger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Largo (3/4/20)

Very interesting. MTL is my only vaping style.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Deemo (3/4/20)

1. Done
2. Purely Perfection
3.@steyn777

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dunskoy (3/4/20)

Stylish 
@La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrDeedz (3/4/20)

1. Done
2. Beaut
3. @Room Fogger @alex1501

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (3/4/20)

1.Done

2. Le Petite

3.@adriaanh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (3/4/20)

1. Done 
2. Awesomeness 
3. @Room Fogger @Tayden Pillay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/20)

1. done
2. pocketsize perfection
3. @Resistance @alex1501 @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (3/4/20)

1. Done
2. Cute
3. @Resistance @Dietz

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (3/4/20)

1.Done
2. Ergonomics
3. @Hooked @JurgensSt @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/4/20)

1. Done
2. Ergonomical
3. @Hooked @Resistance @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/4/20)

1.done
2.Perfect
3. @hot.chillie35
@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alpharius40k (4/4/20)

1. Done
2. Classy
3. @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (4/4/20)

1. Done
2. Compact
3. @Room Fogger @vicTor 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (5/4/20)

#1 Done.
#2 Lightweight.
#3 @dunskoy @Alpharius40k

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (5/4/20)

1. Done 
2. *supercalifragilisticexpialidocious*
3. @Resistance @Hooked @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RuiG (6/4/20)

1. Done
2. Discreet
3. @bradleyk

Stay safe everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golden Milestone (7/4/20)

Done it.
Elegant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JaroslavSekac (8/4/20)

1 Ok.
2 Pocket-sized.
3 @RagnarLodbrok

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/20)

1. Done
2. Convenience
3. @MrGSmokeFree @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/4/20)

1. done
2. autofire feature is auwesome.
3. @Moerse Rooikat @KZOR @Resistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (9/4/20)

Guess you already have a preferred color in mind, grab the last day and good luck!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (9/4/20)

1. Done

2. Sleek

3. @CaliGuy


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/4/20)

Vaporesso said:


> View attachment 193759
> 
> 
> Guess you already have a preferred color in mind, grab the last day and good luck!


I’m not fussy any color will do just fine ... red looks amazing


----------



## Resistance (9/4/20)

Vaporesso said:


> View attachment 193759
> 
> 
> Guess you already have a preferred color in mind, grab the last day and good luck!


All the colours looks awesome and it makes it hard to choose.
I guess a colour for any occasion.


----------



## Vaporesso (10/4/20)

Congratulations to you and thank you all for the feedback given to us.
The winners will be:
@Alpharius40k 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@Yuvir Punwasi 

Please PM us within 48 hours with all the below information.

Name:

Address:

Zip Code:

Phone:

Email: 

Thank you again for your participation again and I hope you all can enjoy the little OSMALL kit. We will be glad to see your feedback here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (10/4/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Congratulations to you and thank you all for the feedback given to us.
> The winners will be:
> @Alpharius40k
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> ...


Can’t believe I actually won ... this is the 1st time I have won a device I’m so so excited thank you so much @Vaporesso will surely give feedback  congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @Alpharius40k

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (10/4/20)

@Alpharius40k
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Yuvir Punwasi

Congratulations winners
Thanks @Vaporesso !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/4/20)

*WOW!!! Big congrats to the winners!!! *
@Alpharius40k
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Alpharius40k (28/4/20)

Did anyone get any updates about prize shipping? I still got nothing.


----------



## JurgensSt (28/4/20)

Remember DHL and Post Office delivery is still closed until level 4 (could be wrong about level) 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/5/20)

Just received the prize. Thanks.

Edit : there are no masks in the box

@Vaporesso 









Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (5/5/20)

Well done, .... enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

